# Obrir o encendre l'aixeta



## Cracker Jack

Quins verbs es poden aplicar a la funció de l'aixeta?

Obrir l'aixeta
Tancar l'aixeta

Encendre l'aixeta
Apagar l'aixeta

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

Encendre i apagar en aquest context em sonen molt forçats  Tanmateix, no sé si es deu dir per alguna zona?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo diria que _encendre_ i _apagar_ és per als llums i prou. Hi esteu d'acord?

Mai no he sentit ningú de cap lloc que digui _encendre_ i _apagar_ l'aixeta. En canvi, sí que és molt comú que la gent faci servir els verbs _obrir_ i _tancar_ per als llums. Personalment em sona fatal, no sé què en penseu.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo diria que _encendre_ i _apagar_ és per als llums i prou. Hi esteu d'acord?
> 
> Mai no he sentit ningú de cap lloc que digui _encendre_ i _apagar_ l'aixeta. En canvi, sí que és molt comú que la gent faci servir els verbs _obrir_ i _tancar_ per als llums. Personalment em sona fatal, no sé què en penseu.



També es diu molt obrir/tancar l'ordinador. Al principi em sonava fatal! Per a mi, obrir l'ordinador és obrir-lo literalment. Ara a força de sentir-ho l'orella se'm va acostumant però encara sona una mica malament... El mateix amb la tele.


----------



## chics

Però amb la tele se sol dir *encendre / apagar*. També ho fa servir molta gent per a la pantalla de l'ordinador, i té lógica, per que no deixen de ser llums...

*Obrir / tancar* indica una vàlvula (per exemple, una aixeta): obrir el pas del gas, de l'aigua, una aixeta, etc.

*Engegar / desengegar* ho fem servir per a diversos aparells electrònics i/o mecànics: la ràdio, la tele (també), la rentadora, etc.

*Endollar / desendollar* és la manera que tenir de sobretot desengegar quan no sabem com funcionen els aparells : posant o traient l'endoll. O també quan els volem desconnectar de la xarxa elèctrica.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies.  Doncs és correcte dir obrir l'aixeta.  Pel que fa als altres electrodomèstics, el verb és encendre com ha dit chics. Pels aparells que necessitan alimentació elèctrica, s'han d'endollar abans d'encendre. Correcte?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Pels aparells que necessitan alimentació elèctrica, s'han d'endollar abans d'encendre. Correcte?


 
Doncs a no ser que siguin sense fil, sí. Altrament no et funcionaran!


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Pel que fa als altres electrodomèstics, el verb és encendre com ha dit chics.



No exactament, CJ, és més aviat "engegar". "Encendre" sí que és el que diu la Chics, per la tele o la pantalla de l'ordinador, que no deixen de ser llums (encara que per a la ràdio també es fa servir, diria, suposo que per extensió).
Amb la resta d'electrodomèstics seria "engegar". "Encendre la rentadora" és estrany, per exemple; seria "engegar".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> No exactament, CJ, és més aviat "engegar". "Encendre" sí que és el que diu la Chics, per la tele o la pantalla de l'ordinador, que no deixen de ser llums (encara que per a la ràdio també es fa servir, diria, suposo que per extensió).
> Amb la resta d'electrodomèstics seria "engegar". "Encendre la rentadora" és estrany, per exemple; seria "engegar".


 
Tota la raó, Betu.

Aprofito el teu comentari per preguntar-vos que us sembla l'expressió _posar en marxa_. La considereu genuïna? Jo sempre opto per _engegar_, però veig _posar en marxa_ a tot arreu.


----------



## betulina

Hi estic d'acord, TPS. _Posar en marxa_ jo no ho dic mai i tampoc ho he sentit mai gaire. Em sona més a manual d'instruccions.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hi estic d'acord, TPS. _Posar en marxa_ jo no ho dic mai i tampoc ho he sentit mai gaire. Em sona més a manual d'instruccions.


 
El que jo deia, Betu, és que jo mai no la dic, però que sí que la sento molt: sí que sona a manual d'instruccions, però a Catalunya Ràdio, per exemple, la diuen cada dos per tres ("El nou projecte es posarà en marxa l'any vinent...") I també he sentit molt "posada en marxa".

Petons de diumenge


----------



## betulina

Ah, d'acord, jo m'estava limitant a la rentadora...  I no escolto gaire la ràdio... 

En aquest context que dius, de "posar en marxa un projecte", no em sona malament, a mi. De fet, em sembla que "engegar un projecte" em sona lleugerament més estrany. Deu ser que ho associo a un aparell i "posar en marxa" no. No ho sé...

Bona setmana!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Obro i tanco l'aixeta.

Trad, mai m'ha agradat posar en marxa, prefereixo _arrancar_. 

A la uni, en un laboratori es feien pràctiques de consums i rendiments amb un tou de motor. Quan hom deia _vaig a arr*e*ncar el motor,_ el comentari obligat era: com no l'arr*e*nquis de terra per que altra cosa...

Edit: rectifico la *a* per la *e* segons indicació de Betu, que el 95% dels cops te raó (l'altre 5% es que no opina)


----------



## chics

Hola. Jo tampoc ho associo a una rentadora.

Per a projectes tampoc no m'acaba d'agradar, la veritat, ve del castellà _puesta en marcha_, que sí s'utilitza, en castellà, per a arrencar, engegar, un motor o una màquina.

Depen del que es parli, peròmoltes vegades es pot dir _el projecte començarà tal dia_ en comptes de _la posta en marxa del projecte serà aquell dia_. Per lleis, normatives, etc. és millor dir coses com _es faran efectives /seran vàlides_ desde tal moment.

Per a segons quin tipus de projectes i processos el correcte és _engegar_, com dèia la TPS, que no és exactament el mateix que començar, en aquest casos (inclou un periode d'acabar de fer que tot vagi bé, d'ajustaments, de canvis, etc.), però jo sento de vegades també _la posada/posta en marxa_; sempre com a castellanisme. O gal·licisme, ja no ho sé, que als francesos els encanten les contruccions amb "mise" (_puesta_). Els anglesos gairebé sempre fan servir _to start_.

En fi, que gairebé sembre és millor _engegar, començar_ o _arrencar_; i encara n'hi ha d'altres opcions molt millors possibles.


----------



## betulina

És veritat, RIU! Un cotxe "arrenca", també! (va amb e)

Això també es diu per a les persones. Quan vols estimular algú perquè comenci a fer una cosa, li pots dir: "què, no arrenques?", "vinga, arrenca".

Molt bona!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> És veritat, RIU! Un cotxe "arrenca", també! (va amb e)
> 
> Això també es diu per a les persones. Quan vols estimular algú perquè comenci a fer una cosa, li pots dir: "què, no arrenques?", "vinga, arrenca".
> 
> Molt bona!


 

Gràcies Betu, rectifico post.


----------

